# Smoking Cheese



## wittdog (Apr 21, 2006)

Well I’m trying Puffs Smoked Cheese.  I put the cheese in the Freezer for about an hour.  I grabbed a couple of lit coals from what was left after I grilled some steaks.  I put the coals in the firebox and put a stainless steel bowl full of hickory sawdust on top of that.   I also placed a heavy cast iron skillet on top of my firebox. (After Allison’s thread about cooking on top of the firebox I have done some experimenting. And found that a pan on top of the firebox, at least one my size tends to conduct a lot of heat.) I was hoping that the heat would transfer to the cast iron and I would have cooler smoke. Its working the temp in the cooking chamber is at 100* and the outside temp in Buff. Is 70-80*.  Ideally I would have liked to get the chamber below 90* but considering the outside air temp I’m happy with my results so far.  I think I’m going to smoke it for about an hour and then pull the cheese off. 
 Does anyone know the temp that cheese melts at? The question is for another project.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 21, 2006)

When I have smoked cheese in the past, I made an open top bed for it out of foil. It melts but stays all together in the foil box. When it comes off the smoker you can use it melted as a dip or cool it and slice and serve as you normaly would!


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 21, 2006)

I think I read over at TVWB cheese will start to sweat above 90º. Oil starts coming out and ya want to avoid that.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks Nick, but I'm not trying to melt the cheese. That would make for good Nachos. In my other project I  want to stuff it in a sausage and then smoke it withot it runing out. Ihere are some picks of the cheese I smoked today. It's hard to light but man it's some good stuff.........
http://img174.imageshack.us/slideshow/p ... 25dip.smil


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 21, 2006)

Looks good wittdog!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 21, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Thanks Nick, but I'm not trying to melt the cheese. That would make for good Nachos. In my other project I  want to stuff it in a sausage and then smoke it withot it runing out. Ihere are some picks of the cheese I smoked today. It's hard to light but man it's some good stuff.........
> http://img174.imageshack.us/slideshow/p ... 25dip.smil[/quote
> I just melted a hunk of sharp cheddar right into the bottom of the chamber #-o
> Must be the Bud Lights #-o
> ...


----------



## wittdog (Apr 21, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that now make you Burnt Cheese Dude? Oh well look at it as a learning experiece. It could have been worse it could be Limburger. On the bright side-if the drip pan was in you could make gravy cheese fries.
Thanks for your help. I mean that I really do.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 21, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bud Light count :dunno:
Gravy info needed at other post 8-[


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2006)

Looks good, Wittdog!   
Way to go, Puff!   =D>


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 21, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Looks good, Wittdog!
> Way to go, Puff!   =D>



 #-o


----------



## K Kruger (Apr 23, 2006)

You can get high-temp cheese for use in  sausage.  It's available here.


----------



## wittdog (May 4, 2006)

I smoked another batch of cheese yesterday. Sorry guys no pics. But I did manage to keep the pit temp below 85*. No sweating of the cheese. I also used parchment paper under the cheese and that worked well.


----------



## Puff1 (May 4, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I smoked another batch of cheese yesterday. Sorry guys no pics. But I did manage to keep the pit temp below 85*. No sweating of the cheese. I also used parchment paper under the cheese and that worked well.


What does the paper do? 8-[


----------



## wittdog (May 4, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It make's it easier to light. :grin: 

No the paper stops the grill marks from forming. No grease stains on the cheese.


----------



## Puff1 (May 4, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :lmao: 
Thanks dog


----------

